
SV is hot on a cryptocurrency that can become worth 100 times its current value - urahara
http://www.businessinsider.com/ethers-value-volatility-investors-staying-put-2017-7
======
sharemywin
The problem is why should you spend it if it's a good investment? And why is
it a good investment if nobody wants to spend it? Seems like they've just
kicked the "chicken and egg" can down the road. Don't get me wrong I own some
coins and might invest in some more, because it might work.

